

OpenStreetMap redaction underway - glennon
http://blog.osmfoundation.org/2012/07/09/licence-redaction-ready/
Contributions from individuals unwilling to accept the project's move from CC-BY-SA 2.0 to Open Database License (OdbL) 1.0 are being removed. OSM reports that less than 1% of data will be removed. @harry_wood has created a progress map for the progress: http://harrywood.dev.openstreetmap.org/license-change/botprocessing2.php
======
glennon
Contributions from individuals unwilling to accept the project's move from CC-
BY-SA 2.0 to Open Database License (OdbL) 1.0 are being redacted. OSM reports
that less than 1% of data will be removed. <http://twitter.com/harry_wood> has
created a live map of the bot's progress:
[http://harrywood.dev.openstreetmap.org/license-
change/botpro...](http://harrywood.dev.openstreetmap.org/license-
change/botprocessing2.php)

